# I'm assuming this is worth it, but need someone to say "I agree" hehe



## JDP (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok, all this for $100:

Original owner Mamiya/Sekor 1000 DTL with 55mm 1.4 lens, 28mm 2.8 wide angle, 70-230mm 4.5 zoom telephoto, extension tubes, flash, polarizing and diffusion filters, case.

There's a picture as well, and it looks really nice, hardly used. So I'm thinking about snapping it up!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 12, 2006)

Do!


----------



## JDP (Sep 12, 2006)

Yay! Thank you  - I also just read that the black bodied version (The one I'm hoping to get) was sold in 'a limited quantity'. Let's hope someone else did get to him first!


----------



## JDP (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok,so I picked up the camera.

Oddly, the meter still works, which I was surprised about - how long should those batteries last? I forgot to ask him when the last was that he used it. 

Also, how can I tell if the camera needs any servicing, anything to look for? 

Thanks gang!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 12, 2006)

When I borrowed our dad's Leica from my sister, who'd by then had it in her possession for some 20 years, not using it in all of 8 or so, she said, you must watch out for the battery, it will be flat by now. So I went to a shot to have that checked and it was still on "full". They seem to last forever...


----------



## fightheheathens (Sep 13, 2006)

if the batteries just operate a light meter, you should have about 5,000 shots out of it. That is assuming you dont accidently leave the light meter on for a week....


----------



## Luke_H (Sep 13, 2006)

I got a 500 DTL this summer at an estate sale for 5.00 with a 50mm f2 lens.  I didn't know if it worked, but stopped by the drug store on the way home to get batteries.

I love the camera.  It gives me very 'film noir' b&w images.  The spot meter was ahead of it's time and is useful for catching shadow details. 

Here's my set of photos on flickr I've taken with the camera:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luketrash/sets/72057594140699554/

I did rebuild the light seals the night I got it and my lens is a bit sticky from old oil, but I still love the camera.. I have several screwmount lenses from other Yashica Electro-X cameras that I could put on it as well.


----------



## JDP (Sep 13, 2006)

Luke_H said:
			
		

> I got a 500 DTL this summer at an estate sale for 5.00 with a 50mm f2 lens.  I didn't know if it worked, but stopped by the drug store on the way home to get batteries.
> 
> I love the camera.  It gives me very 'film noir' b&w images.  The spot meter was ahead of it's time and is useful for catching shadow details.
> 
> ...


Yar, I'm digging those pics, looking forward to taking my own. I loaded a roll of Kodak Pro B&W I had lying around and am taking a few shots with it. Only thing I don't like is there's no backlight in the viewfinder to read the meter - argh! But other then that, it looks in amazing condition. 
The 50mm f/1.4 is wonderful, all of the lenses move very smoothly. I brought it to work, so I might just run and grab a new battery for it anyway. 

I thought about replacing the seals... But I don't have a kit - I suppose I'll see how this roll turns out then take it from there. Hrmmmm, maybe I need to get some Tri-X while I'm out


----------



## Luke_H (Sep 13, 2006)

My 'seal replacing' kit consists of a roll of medium sized black yarn, and originally a 1'x1' piece of adhesive backed black felt from the hobby store.

I use lighter fluid, toothpicks, and eyeglasses screwdriver to scrape and clean old seals. I use the yarn in the door troughs, and use cut felt pieces for the door edges and SLR mirror bumper pad. So far, so good, and the 'kit' cost about $3.00. I've done scrape&replace on at least 10 cameras now.


----------



## JDP (Sep 13, 2006)

Ah, ok, clever clever! I was just going by the HOW TO I read about the Mamiya at http://herron.50megs.com/seals.htm which talks about a guy who runs a parts store online at https://www.micro-tools.com/store/home.aspx - I like your method significantly better though hehe


----------



## Luke_H (Sep 13, 2006)

Just some quick tips:  

-I wash away any residual black goo (with lighter fluid on q-tips) that is anywhere it's not supposed to be, but purposely leave some in the door seams, so that my black yarn sticks in there and doesn't come out easily.   Lighter fluid on a Q-tip works really well to clean away the black goo.  Better than rubbing alcohol.  It also dries almost immediately if you blow air onto it.

The black felt might not be as 'soft' as the original foam padded mirror bumpers, but it's soft enough to function correctly.  I have it on my Yashica Electro-X cameras and the Mamiya.   So far, so good.. No light leaks on any of them.


----------



## JDP (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, I've checked everything I could as detailed as I could (Including removing the bottom plate and such) and it looks like it doesn't have any problems - it's been stored very well. Did replace the battery though, as it seemed like the meter would 'half work', now it works all the time. 

So we'll see when this film has been developed if there's any leaks. Hopefully not.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 14, 2006)

JDP, I have some original foam sealing strips, if you ever need to reseal your camera. I'll be glad to send you some your way if you'd like, for free. Also, instructions provided. I have replaced the seals on many Canon A1 and AE1 series and it's not too hard. One thing to remember though is that the mirror damper (foam) also needs replacing, otherwise you end up with goop all over the mirror and possibly the lens.


----------

